# Van Cliburn - is there any love?



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

What's the view here of this pianist?

Is this set a good investment? How's his Beethoven?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003SH6GR8/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I used to like him as a kid but not so much anymore.
I think that his playing style is very much not emotionally involved or intellectually profound.
But that's just me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is love here, but mostly for his work with Reiner. Both the Beethoven 5th and the Rachmaninoff 2nd are fine alternative interpretations.

About that set, I know nothing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

curious... Lang Lang is kinda like the Cliburn of today's world.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would buy Van Cliburn for his Chopin, for his Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 and his Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3.


----------

